# Goldrotfedern: zunehmend nur orange Fische gehandelt



## sebastian79nrw (30. Juli 2016)

Bis vor einigen Jahren habe ich im Handel regelmäßig Goldrotfedern gefunden, die im wesentlichen noch der natürlichen __ Rotfeder entsprachen und einen leichte(!) Rotfärbung aufwiesen und mit den dezenten, roten Farbtönen (keinesfalls so intensiv wie ein __ Goldfisch) einfach toll aussahen. Zwischenzeitlich finde ich aber nur noch die orange Variante im Handel und damit meine ich wirklich orange durchgefärbte Rotfedern. Weiß jemand was aus der "roten" Zuchtvariante geworden ist?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juli 2016)

das liegt u.a an einer planlosen Vermehrung in Satzfischzuchten und auch Hobbyvermehrern

bei einer echten Zucht auf Farbe würden von Züchtern immer nur die farbprächtigsten Tiere miteinander verpaart und alle deren Nachkommen die dem Zuchtziel net entsprechen ausgemerzt damit im Laufe der Zeit recht vererbfeste Farben - wie bei dem schon seit 1000 Jahren gezüchteten Goldfischen - rauskommen 
Sind die Fische allerdings Teichen untergebracht zeugen sämtliche Tiere darin für Nachwuchs (auch die die ansonsten "Ausschuß" wären) und so "bleichen" die Farben bei den noch nicht sehr farbstabilen Goldrortfedern  schnell wieder aus, bzw. fallen nach und nach in die Wildformen zurück

MfG Frank


----------



## sebastian79nrw (30. Juli 2016)

Danke für Deine Antwort, aber das meine ich nicht. Insoweit könnte man eher denken, dass Zuchtziel sei erreicht, es gibt nunmehr durchgehend und intensiv orange gefärbte Rotfedern. Ich empfinde diese Form aber als sehr langweilig und ich erinnere mich, dass vor Jahren Zuchtformen im Handel waren, die eher ins rötliche gingen, so als wenn man eine natürlich gefärbte __ Rotfeder mit einem leicht schimmernden Rotton überzieht, ohne dass die Naturfarbe dabei völlig verschwindet. Diese vor einigen Jahren übliche Variante ist zugunsten einer durchgehend orange gefärbten Form verschwunden. Ich denke, dass es da verschiedene Zuchtlinien und auch Zuchtziele gab, einmal war die eingezüchtete Farbe rot(aber nicht dominant rot), bei der anderen nunmehr ausschließlich gehandelten Variante ist es orange.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juli 2016)

Hi Sebastian,

was Du da meinst sind Mischlinge zwischen der rot-orangen Goldrotfeder und der Naturform wie sei entstehen wenn beide Farbformen zusammen in einem Teich sind. Das war keine spezielle Sorte - siehe bei "Charmantes altes Haus mit Gartenteich ... von Kathrin"
"Echte"  Goldrotfedern haben immer nen mehr oder weniger deutlich rot-orangen Rücken und wird zum Bauch hin wie die Naturform weißlich. Bei Nachkommen tauchen wie beim Goldfischen auch immer mal ein paar mehr oder weniger naturfarbene darunter auf


----------



## Kathrinvdm (30. Juli 2016)

Ich liefere Euch die Bilder auch gerne in diesen Thread. 

Die kleinen Goldrotfedern (ca. 8 bis 10 cm):
     

Und hier die großen (ca. 15 bis 20 cm):


----------



## sebastian79nrw (30. Juli 2016)

Ich glaube wir kommen dem Thema näher, als ich anfangs dachte. Genau, die Farbtöne, die Kathrin mit Foto eingestellt hatte, meinte ich. Da dieser Bestand Jahre sich selbstbüberlassen blieb, spricht dies klar für die These, dass es sich um Mischlinge mit der Wildform handelt. Letzte Klarheit bekämen wir wohl erst, wenn wir die Farbe, der ursprünglich besetzten Fische kennen würde. Denn letztlich gibt es ja auch "Goldfische" in ganz unterschiedlichen Farben, rote, gelbe, weiße. Ich könnte mir daher schon vorstellen, dass man in die __ Rotfeder nicht nur orange, sondern auch rote Farbgene eingekreuzt hat...

Die Fische sind jedenfalls wunderschön, vielen Dank für die schönen Fotos!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (30. Juli 2016)

Gern geschehen! 

Leider weiß ich über den Ursprungsbesatz überhaupt nichts – der Teich ist die reine Wundertüte! Ich würde Dir ja gerne welche von den kleinen Goldrotfedern schenken, aber dafür müsstest Du nach Nordfriesland kommen und sie Dir behutsam aus meinen Teich herauskeschern …


----------



## sebastian79nrw (31. Juli 2016)

Das ist wirklich ein sehr nettes Angebot, leider ist es wirklich eine zu große Distanz, ich komme aus dem Ruhrgebiet. Was hast Du denn noch für Fischarten im Teich?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (31. Juli 2016)

Tja, so trübe wie mein Teichwasser ist, ist leider auch mein Wissen darüber, wer darin wohnt. Angeblich Aale, aber die habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen. Einen kleinen toten __ Gründling habe ich kürzlich aus dem Wasser gefischt – ich vermute, dass der __ Reiher ihn erwischt hat und dann beim Verzehr gestört wurde. Einen großen grauen karpfenartigen Fisch habe ich mehrmals Pflanzen vom Ufer zerren sehen und vermute, dass es sich um einen __ Graskarpfen handelt. Und zu Beginn habe ich mal zwei drei kleine braungetupfte Fischchen gesehen, die waren dann aber ganz schnell wieder weg. Ansonsten habe ich __ Molche, __ Frösche und Libellenlarven, entdeckt und einige __ Schwimmkäfer.


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Sebastian,
als Gegenbeweis zu obiger These kann ich Dir auch mit meinen Rotfedern dienen - ich habe sie nicht als "Goldform" gekauft. Dennoch hatte ich mal zwei orange Formen als Nachwuchs, wie von Dir beschrieben (und ganz anders als Kathrins Rotfedern).


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Aug. 2016)

Hi,

Rötlinge (aureoisten), __ Gelblinge (xanthisten), __ Weißlinge (albinoisten),  Schwärzlinge (melanisten) und __ Bläulinge (caerulisten) kommen bei allen Fischen immer wieder unter dem Nachwuchs auch von ganz normal gefärbten Tieren recht häufig vor - die meißten werden aber halt wegen dem auffälligen Farbkleid in der Natur schnell durch Beutegreifer erbeutet
Aus Tieren mit solchen genetischen Farb-Defekten sind ja die ganzen bunten Formen als Farbauslesezuchten mal hervorgegangen


----------



## Haggard (6. Sep. 2016)

Beim Füttern an meinem Angelweiher habe ich zwischen den Rotfederschwärmen auch 2 rötliche Fische entdecken können, dürften sogar 2 Generationen sein, da unterschiedliche Größen. Letztes Jahr hatte ich auch schon einen beobachten können


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Sep. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> kommen bei allen Fischen immer wieder unter dem Nachwuchs auch von ganz normal gefärbten Tieren recht häufig vor -


Habe letztens erstmals Goldene Gründlinge angeboten gesehen im Netz....Stuck um 10 Euro, Puh.

Schade, das es keine durch gezüchtete Goldene __ Moderlieschen gibt. Auch wenn die Goldelrizen ähnlich sind, ist diese immer noch eine nicht heimische Art.


----------



## Haggard (6. Sep. 2016)

Gerade Goldgründlinge für 4,50€ das Stück gesehen, sogar ausgewachsene Tiere, damit kann man doch gut leben. Hätte ich schon einen (Garten)Teich, würde ich sofort zuschlagen.


----------

